# What are your favorite type of chickens



## gotlaid (Jun 4, 2013)

So we are new to raising chickens, so new in fact we don't yet have any, nor do we have a coop built. I was looking for any input you might have as to what kind you would recommend and why. I'm open to any and all suggestions


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

gotlaid said:


> So we are new to raising chickens, so new in fact we don't yet have any, nor do we have a coop built. I was looking for any input you might have as to what kind you would recommend and why. I'm open to any and all suggestions


1) Silkies- not only are they adorable but they lay year round, are hardy, are on the smaller side, and are extremely friendly! I have 3 and they are by far the friendliest out of my 9 chickens. They love to cuddle and sleep on my shoulder, believe it or not!

2) Buff Orpington- they are great layers, and hardy! They are also friendly! And have a gorgeous color I think 

3) Easter Egger- great layer, lays colored eggs, is very social. My Easter Egger is very sweet. Every time she hears us she jumps up and greats us.

Good luck on your chicken adventure and have fun! You will have to let us know what kinds you get and post picks 

Ps- they are very addicting! Lol


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

I think my blue splash Cochin is just gorgeous, I live to watch her. My americauna has the best personality. My white leghorn is the smartest and best mouser....I guess I like the idea of having a very mixed flock. I also have Jersey giant/Cochin mixes, Easter eggers, a Wyandotte, a welsummer, a Rhode Island Red, and now I hatched some frizzle babies. I don't think there isn't a breed I wouldn't have again. My Rhode Island Red is my least favorite, personality wise, but she is a great layer. I don't think I could settle on one breed


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

All of them.............. Every single one.... Except turkens and show girls....


----------



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

I have silver laced wyandottes that I really like. Not only are they good egg layers, but they're also good meat birds, if you ever decide to cull your own. Also, rhode island reds are nice.. I have a RIR hen that never fails in laying me an egg every day. wyandottes lay a nice medium/large brown egg, while RIRs lay small white eggs.


----------



## gotlaid (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks for the input guys, I still have alot of research to do but any tidbits I get will definitely help in deciding which to start with. I still have to build a coop and I'm thinking I will go with 5 chickens total.. My neighbor and I are going in on this together and we have 7 mouths total to feed


----------



## halcyonflorida (May 4, 2013)

I love my orps! Also my plymouth rocks are great. Am getting a d'uccle in a couple of weeks along with a Cochin. I have heard they are friendly! My kids want a silkie but haven't found any locally.


----------



## briannasellars (May 14, 2013)

I have D'uccles that are very friendly, and I have them for showing. Not the kind you want though if you want them for eggs though they are very broody. I also have rhode island red who are great layers not very broody though. I also have a pair of gamebirds who are good layers broody and my big game rooster is a sweet heart!!


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

I'm partial to Ameraucana, Orpington, Cochin, and Maran.


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

I have two game hens, 1 cochin rooster, 2 RIR, 3 Plymouth rocks, and 1 white leghorn pullet, 2 RIR pullets, 4 easter egger pullets, and just ordered a collection of 15 female exotic chicks, and a male phoenix and two female.....and i get three free exotic chicks...... And two ducks....for quail and three chicks from a game gen and my Cochin rooster.... I love them all but when the pulleys get big enough for the rooster the Plymouth rocks and rir	find a new home...my neighbor lol


----------

